
Does John Conway hate his Game of Life? [video] - eitland
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=E8kUJL04ELA
======
eitland
I usually dislike videos but this made lunch break better.

John Conway talks about getting old and isolated, reduced capacity for hatred,
being young and feeling useless, things that actually matters and possibly
more. All in less than 8 minutes and in the context of game of life.

